# Flow NX2 or NX2-GT + Fusion or Hybrid



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

TBH I've never heard anyone give a definitive argument for or against either one. Everyone has preferences, but they seem to be just that--personal preference.

I personally use the fusion strap, but that's because I started with Flow way back in the Flow Five days.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Same here. Just retired a pair of Flow 5s—getting a bit rusty [emoji38]. Love the fusion. The toe strap is just unnecessary IMO.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

The difference in preference is because performance and where power comes from is the same in both bindings. The hybrid largely serves as to just fill the demand some people have for toe caps, but the difference in feel is largely a placebo effect.

GT's if you want stiffer, less forgiving, more responsive charger. Regular if you like a little more play although even then it's a pretty stiff hard charger binding. Most people don't ride to demand GT. For variable terrain, I'd suggest regular NX2's as the sloppy terrain of ice and moguls can require a little bit of forgiveness in a setup.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

lab49232 said:


> The difference in preference is because performance and where power comes from is the same in both bindings. The hybrid largely serves as to just fill the demand some people have for toe caps, but the difference in feel is largely a placebo effect.
> 
> GT's if you want stiffer, less forgiving, more responsive charger. Regular if you like a little more play although even then it's a pretty stiff hard charger binding. Most people don't ride to demand GT. For variable terrain, I'd suggest regular NX2's as the sloppy terrain of ice and moguls can require a little bit of forgiveness in a setup.


Not trying to hijack the thread, but how would you compare the Targas' responsiveness/stiffness to the GT's? I've always been curious about trying the GT's.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

phillyphan said:


> Not trying to hijack the thread, but how would you compare the Targas' responsiveness/stiffness to the GT's? I've always been curious about trying the GT's.


Very similar I have Targas no longer have Flows but it's nothing to do with a difference in Stiffness. If you like Targas and wanted to try Flows you're definitely looking at the NX2 GT


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

I'm a Fusion guy too. I've never had the hybrids. I've been riding forever so I'm used to Fusion style straps on Flows. Until the more recent Burton Toe Caps, I've been riding toe strap style bindings. IMHO, toe cap is over-hyped. Aluminum bases tend to be less forgiving for terrain you're describing, but will be more responsive. NX2-GTs are going to be super stiff and responsive and probably not the ideal match for your board and boots, which are more medium stiff. You might want to consider the Fuse GT or Omni's. 

I like to carve and picked up some Fuse-GTs with Fusion strap. I gave the NX2 a good look too. Had I found a better deal on a hybrid, I would have gone with those as I doubt there is a big difference in performance. I've read some reviews where users say you end up fussing with the toe cap alot on the hybrids. 

Lastly, I wouldn't invest in Flows for the time savings - they don't save you a ton of time. They are super responsive and good choice for a carver.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

I have Targas on my carving board and NX2 on aggressive freeride. I really can’t feel much of a difference in stiffness. But the Targas have a bit better adjustability to the highback which helps with extremes of angles. The NX2 just seem more “locked in” and responsive.


----------



## Dynamiss (Nov 26, 2020)

Thanks all, your opinions really helped me to make up my mind and I just ordered the NX2 fusion (found a good deal on the 2019 version).
Can’t wait to try them!


----------



## NerdSnowboards (Nov 12, 2020)

We have quite a bit of experience with Flows from previous work. Here’s our take

The biggest benefit to the Hybrid Strap is the feel of the toe strap. They “feel” more locked down, they aren’t really any more responsive or locked down, but they do “feel” that way. There is also the transition feel coming from traditional bindings. The Hybrid Strap is the easiest transition for those worried about not having a toe strap. Lastly the dual entry. Both style straps offer this but again, the Hybrid strap offers a more traditional experience with it.
GT vs regular, eh. The GTs are a little beefier and more responsive but not by a whole lot. That’s the thing with the Flow design. By comparison, they are more responsive than competing bindings from other brands. Just the nature of the cable positioning.
If you’re not scared of the lack of toe strap, then any of these options is good, go with looks or price or whatever. Can’t go wrong.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

I love the Fusions, my son and I have been riding them for years. My son's friend came across a good deal for the hybrids and bought them last year. He struggled with them for a while getting them set up. The toe strap seemed to move or not be the same every time strapping in and required messing with it vs just sliding your foot in and going.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

looks like my reply is too late, but I was going to suggest watching Angry's (Kevin's actually) review of the NX2 GT hybrid's. he talks about how the hybrid w/medial strap differs from the full-on fusion.

I have a set of last year's hybrid CX (which are arguably a bit too big for my K2's ). my view is the toe strap is really more of a "guide" to help keep the boot centered. I have very little strap-pressure on it at all.


----------



## Dynamiss (Nov 26, 2020)

eelpout said:


> looks like my reply is too late, but I was going to suggest watching Angry's (Kevin's actually) review of the NX2 GT hybrid's. he talks about how the hybrid w/medial strap differs from the full-on fusion.
> 
> I have a set of last year's hybrid CX (which are arguably a bit too big for my K2's ). my view is the toe strap is really more of a "guide" to help keep the boot centered. I have very little strap-pressure on it at all.


Thanks for your reply anyways! As I am following Angry Snowboarder, I had watched that video already. Everything together, it didn’t convince me to go for the hybrids. I’ve read too many reviews from people struggling with them, saying that because of that they were not that much more convenient than regular straps. For me the convenient part is the reason I wanted flows, so for that reason I found it too risky to go for the hybrids. I have already a good pair of regular strap bindings, so I was really looking for good bindings which were going to make a big difference when it came to convenience. And as I don’t care much about the feeling of having a toe strap, the fusion’s really seem to be the right choice for me.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Dynamiss said:


> Thanks for your reply anyways! As I am following Angry Snowboarder, I had watched that video already. Everything together, it didn’t convince me to go for the hybrids. I’ve read too many reviews from people struggling with them, saying that because of that they were not that much more convenient than regular straps. For me the convenient part is the reason I wanted flows, so for that reason I found it too risky to go for the hybrids. I have already a good pair of regular strap bindings, so I was really looking for good bindings which were going to make a big difference when it came to convenience. And as I don’t care much about the feeling of having a toe strap, the fusion’s really seem to be the right choice for me.


I took the hybrids out for the first time last week. I might resell them. They didn't strap in right. Kept kicking my boot another 9-12 degrees more forward than my binding is and it hurt. I'm going back to my Targas for my long week trip in Feb.


----------

